# Windows Small Business Server 2003



## TekGeek (Jul 12, 2011)

I am having several issues with my Windows Small Business Servers (2003). The first issue is that my server backups are failing (Event ID: 5634), but I cannot look into settings or events due to a second issue. When I open "Manage Your Server" and try to look at "Server Management Monitoring and Reporting" taskpad, the following message is displayed:

"The page cannot be displayed
An error occurred on the page you are trying to view.

To work around this problem, perform the following steps. After each step, try again to access the page.

* Ensure that the MSSQL$SBSMONITORING service is started.
* Ensure that the server is not low on memory or disk space.
* Restart the server.
* Verify that the server is functional and that there are no system-wide problems.
* Run the Set Up Monitoring Reports and Alerts task in the Server Management Monitoring and Reporting taskpad."

I have tried all suggested solutions above and several posted on Internet forums to no avail. These issues are occurring on five different company Small Business Servers. I would really like to find a solution and fix these problems. If anyone has any suggestions or a solution, please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Does the event viewer open from Admin tools? Create a blank MMC and add the snap ins you want and see if that works.


----------



## jesseyoung (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi,

A little Strange issue.
Before you encountered the issues on your SBS 2003, what happeded to the servers and have you done anything operation on them?


----------

